# 30 days notice?



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Thirty days is pretty standard in the industry. If you do want to stay on her good side, make your check out for the full amount. That doesn't mean you can't MOVE her sooner, it just means you pay for a stall she's not in any more. If you don't care about staying on her good side, and you really did not sign a contract, move her this weekend and don't bother writing a check at all. Half a months board is unlikely to make the BO any happier, especially when they've made it clear they expect 30 days verbally.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

The lack of a contract makes it tricky. Honestly, if you have the money, I would pay for a full 30 days, but go ahead and move my horse ASAP. That way, you have given them their 30 days, but your horse is where she needs to be.

The current BO cannot complain because she got her money and has time to find a new boarder without losing that income.

Yes, you're paying two boarding fees, but you avoid upsetting the current owner and your mare is happy too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pay for a month in advance and move your horse. 

That way you don't spring a lack of income on her and you get your horse to where you want them to go. 

Since your new board is only half the price, it can be done easily as opposed to double the price, etc.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd pay the 30 days - word gets around very quickly in the horse world and the last thing you want is a bad rep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You may wish to return to that barn sometime in the future. You'll be more likely to be welcomed back if you've paid for the 30 days whether or you leave early or not.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

still July..but I would put it in writing asap because you need documentation just in case it all goes south somehow with proof of delivery

miss read it sorry bout that


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I would pay for the whole month. Everyone at local barns talk to each other. You don't want to create bad blood between you and the barn manager and even if you don't have a contract there's usually an understanding of 30 days notice. 

The money might be more convenient for you- but paying the 30 days is still the proper thing to do. If moving your mare sooner is really better then I would pay the 30 days and move sooner.


----------



## sehrlieb (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for everyones insight! I will pay her for the 30 days because I know its the right thing to do. I just had a few people telling me I was crazy to because the barn manager doesn't exactly have a good reputation herself. But, always best to keep on someones good side eitherway! thanks again!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you ever want to brin your horse back to this place?
Have you considered that people talk and you could fin yourself with limited boarding options in the future?

I think you should do the right thing. Give 30 days notice before the first of August, pay all of August and move whenever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If the current BO was that worried about 30 days she should have had a contract. With no contract or any verbal agreement one way or the other 2 weeks is plenty of notice. 
But like many of the questions on this forum. All kinds of disputes could be solved or prevented altogether if there was a written contract. Personally I feel both sides are wrong for not having it in writing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Let's see, your horse gets turned out onto mainly a dirt pasture with a hill. She won't founder on dirt and the hill is good for building muscle. She's turned out for the night. Again, that's a positive as the biting insects aren't as bad. Most horses want to be out at night and in during the day. Your darling horse showed the BO lack of respect and was reprimanded. If your horse keeps eating 10 lbs of grain daily it may never get over having sore hooves. Cut back on the grain and add more hay. She'd be better off. If she goes out on grass 24/7 she may founder then she'll really be crippled.


----------



## sehrlieb (Dec 15, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Let's see, your horse gets turned out onto mainly a dirt pasture with a hill. She won't founder on dirt and the hill is good for building muscle. She's turned out for the night. Again, that's a positive as the biting insects aren't as bad. Most horses want to be out at night and in during the day. Your darling horse showed the BO lack of respect and was reprimanded. If your horse keeps eating 10 lbs of grain daily it may never get over having sore hooves. Cut back on the grain and add more hay. She'd be better off. If she goes out on grass 24/7 she may founder then she'll really be crippled.


:shock:

My mare is far from at risk for foundering, shes a thin 4 year old thoroughbred who would benefit greatly from being on pasture. She is on free choice hay. The amount of grain shes on is the only thing that put weight on her (its a complete feed, so 10lbs is not that outrageous anyways) in addition to rice bran. Being on pasture will be advantageous because I should be able to cut her grain back, which i stated is something I wanted.

While hills are great for building muscle, this is quite a steep grade. Combine that with the hard ground, rocks that often accompany dirt, and a group of other thoroughbred mares who like to RUN, it is far from ideal. She is foot sore because she has thin walls and soles and had her shoes pulled prior to my owning her. Her feet were poorly taken care of and she had a lot wear and tear, she needs time to grow some foot. She is not foot sore because shes on a lot of grain, or because of laminitic episodes.

Yes, night turnout is great. However, being a young off the track thoroughbred who is obviously not in work she can use all the turnout she can get. When its 75 out and sunny and shes sitting in her stall all day pacing (a habit shes started since at this barn) its a little frustrating. I live in NY, we have not had the same excessive heat the rest of the country has, being turned out during the day is not cruel nor unusual. 

And yes, my darling horse did show the barn manager a bit of disrespect. Shes a baby and she gets impatient and will lip at you and on occasion nip. However, any good horse person should know not to hit any horse in the face with their fist. Yell, slap them on the neck, shoulder, belly; sure. 
Face? No. Pretty common sense. When the person taking care of my horse on a daily basis tells me "if your horse is ever head shy its probably because I hit her in the face"...it doesn't exactly thrill me.

So "Let's see" ..anything else you'd like to tell me about my horse?


----------

